
USDA Climate Resilience Science Plan (2017) [pdf] - seltzered_
https://static.politico.com/b7/ce/e495d2824d08b1957a1ea6b0affd/climate-science.pdf
======
seltzered_
Associated article: [https://www.politico.com/story/2019/07/18/usda-official-
clim...](https://www.politico.com/story/2019/07/18/usda-official-climate-
science-plan-wasnt-supposed-to-be-public-1421370)

(found via
[https://twitter.com/Revkin/status/1153140641406377985](https://twitter.com/Revkin/status/1153140641406377985)
)

------
briantakita
No mention of CO2. It does not seem to mention an opinion of the underlying
cause of Climate Change.

~~~
seltzered_
They mention CO2. Under Priority Areas > Ecosystem Structure, Processes, and
Services:

"Identify and quantify the effects of increasing temperatures, precipitation
extremes, and atmospheric CO2 concentration on ecosystem processes,
disturbance regimes, water, food, feed, fuel, fiber, recreation, other goods,
and ecosystem services, and identify critical tipping points or thresholds for
change."

~~~
briantakita
Aah, I see it on the bottom of Page 7. It does not have searchable text.

I wonder why it was not meant for distribution (did it make it past the draft
stage?) & subsequently leaked by Politico.

